# Business sign



## DLCW

This is a new sign I made for Fedex and my sister did the painting. It is made from Precision Board sign foam.

It took about 39 hours of CNC time to carve. The back has a 1/2" pocket and I epoxied a piece of 1/2" plywood in to attache the french cleat hanging system.


----------



## BoardSMITH

Hate to nit-pick but doesn't the "e" in FedEx need to be capitalized?


----------



## ErikF

Looks great! What CNC are you running?


----------



## copcarcollector

How large is it? Is it heavy with relief (dimension / depth)? I am surprised it took 39 hours to make, though my CNC experience is zero. Looks nice.


----------



## wseand

The sign looks great. The "Ex" is wrong but who cares.


----------

